# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Inscription non finalisée - Erreur site web

## Macha123

Je me suis inscrite depuis plus de deux heures sur le site et je n'ai toujours pas reçu le mail d'inscription.  Je n'ai donc pas pu clicker sur le lien de confirmation.  J'ai pas pu trouver l'adresse e-mail des gestionnaires du site pour demander de l'aide.  Help!  Mon pseudo est Macha123...

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour, votre compte vient d'être activé.

----------


## Macha123

Merci, KiLLY !
Je viens de tester mon compte et ça marche.  Je viens de créer le post suivant; Empoisonnement: Apprendre des lieux interdits

Par contre, je n'ai pas reçu de mail.  Est-ce normal?  J'avais finalement trouvé un e-mail contact@rescue-forum.com...

----------


## Anaïs

vous aviez regardé dans les spams ?
pour le contact, c'est effectivement le bon email, disponible via "Nous contacter" en bas de page.

----------

